# Do we really need a Moderator for every 4 regular people?



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am telling ya soon.. everybody will be a moderator except Slippy, Hawg Rider, real Old man, and me


This place is getting so many moderators it's beginning to look like our bloated government. No offence to our Moderators intended but do we really need a Moderator for every 4 regular people?

I'm sure that most of the employees of our bloated government are good people to but do we really need so many?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

John Galt said:


> This place is getting so many moderators it's beginning to look like our bloated government. No offence to our Moderators intended but do we really need a Moderator for every 4 regular people?
> 
> I'm sure that most of the employees of our bloated government are good people to but do we really need so many?


Be careful talking like that. They will either disappear you or make you a mod. They are swelling their ranks for the takeover. Alex Jones told me.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Be careful talking like that. They will either disappear you or make you a mod. They are swelling their ranks for the takeover. Alex Jones told me.


Their considering me to be a Mod is not much of a concern, I don't play well with others although there have been a few times I'm surprised they haven't "disappeared" me.

But have you noticed in the new rules that we are no longer allowed to publically post our opinions about anything a moderator or administrator does or posts? They can "disappear" you for speaking publicly if they don't like what you say even if you have a legitimate point? Isn't that what Russia used to do to people who challenged the state? I thought one of the points of this site was freedom of speech as long as it is said in a semi-respectful manner.

And now they are bulking up their Moderators. I like our Moderators but they sure are getting a lot of them to police this site.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Their considering me to be a Mod is not much of a concern, I don't play well with others although there have been a few times I'm surprised they haven't "disappeared" me.


I was just messing with you. Who is John Galt?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I was just messing with you. Who is John Galt?


Someone who is researching the definition of "police state".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Their considering me to be a Mod is not much of a concern, I don't play well with others although there have been a few times I'm surprised they haven't "disappeared" me.
> 
> But have you noticed in the new rules that we are no longer allowed to publically post our opinions about anything a moderator or administrator does or posts? They can "disappear" you for speaking publicly if they don't like what you say even if you have a legitimate point? Isn't that what Russia used to do to people who challenged the state? I thought one of the points of this site was freedom of speech as long as it is said in a semi-respectful manner.
> 
> And now they are bulking up their Moderators. I like our Moderators but they sure are getting a lot of them to police this site.


Most forums do not allow sniping at those who are tasked with managing them. Got a gripe? Take it to the staff. Want to create dissension by whining about how the forum is ran? There are plenty of forums out there; I'm sure you can find one that will be your idea of utopia. Better yet, start one, yourself!

You claim there is one moderator for every four "regular people." Right now, there are 72 "regular people" logged on, and Cricket and I are the only two staff folk logged on. Math ain't your strong suit and neither is thinking before complaining, I see.

This forum has fewer mods than most forums this size. On other forums, I've seen times when there is more staff online than "regular people." Neither here nor there, but why does a forum need a staff in the first place? Two reasons, really. One reason is there are people who are severely lacking in the basic concepts of decency, morality and etiquette. You know, those who you think are exercising their 1st amendment right. The other reason is to help "regular people" who are having issues with the board, itself.

Right now, we have something we haven't had, before. We have a moderator in every time zone. What does that mean? That means someone is here most of the time. Sure, the early morning hours may find someone having issues with no staff member to help, but it won't be long before someone does show up. Not bad considering how few staff members we have on this forum.

Now, you know what you can do with your "police state" crap. And, as far as your comparing this to the bloated government, are we volunteers taking any money out of your pocket? I didn't think so.

No offense to the mods? Why would anyone take any offense when someone making unfounded criticisms?
@Targetshooter; this is what I was saying. No matter what, you're going to catch flack. Some people will even complain that a bare-bones staffing of a forum is oppressive.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Their considering me to be a Mod is not much of a concern, I don't play well with others although there have been a few times I'm surprised they haven't "disappeared" me.
> 
> But have you noticed in the new rules that we are no longer allowed to publically post our opinions about anything a moderator or administrator does or posts? They can "disappear" you for speaking publicly if they don't like what you say even if you have a legitimate point? Isn't that what Russia used to do to people who challenged the state? I thought one of the points of this site was freedom of speech as long as it is said in a semi-respectful manner.
> 
> And now they are bulking up their Moderators. I like our Moderators but they sure are getting a lot of them to police this site.


We are trying to make it so that there is a mod available at all times. We want to keep the board free from spam and be here if you need us. The rule is not about what we say. Is that really how you understood it? If so we should ask @Cricket to change the wording. It is to stop the constant complaining on the board about a moderators decision to remove or edit a post. If you have a problem with a decision you are supposed to contact Cricket or another admin to see if they agree or to lodge a complaint about the moderator in question. Are you upset about something, comparing this boards rule to Russia is a little harsh isn't it?

Denton and I were typing at the same time. We are not ganging up on anyone.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Rules? What rules, never read them and don't plan on it now. Don't sweat all this small stuff and get all caught up in it, life is full of crossroads .......... just make sure you are enjoying your journey.

It's only a forum.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Rules? What rules, never read them and don't plan on it now. Don't sweat all this small stuff and get all caught up in it, life is full of crossroads .......... just make sure you are enjoying your journey.
> 
> It's only a forum.


Amen.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Rules? We have rules here? I still have not read the rules. I figure someone will let me know when I break one.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Rules? We have rules here? I still have not read the rules. I figure someone will let me know when I break one.


You have never read the rules?
I am pretty sure one of them says that all members are required to send me bacon once a week or so. :tango_face_grin:

Seriously though, most of the time rules are just basic common sense about how ya treat each other.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Denton said:


> Most forums do not allow sniping at those who are tasked with managing them. Got a gripe? Take it to the staff. Want to create dissension by whining about how the forum is ran? There are plenty of forums out there; I'm sure you can find one that will be your idea of utopia. Better yet, start one, yourself!
> 
> You claim there is one moderator for every four "regular people." Right now, there are 72 "regular people" logged on, and Cricket and I are the only two staff folk logged on. Math ain't your strong suit and neither is thinking before complaining, I see.
> 
> ...


I have to be very careful in my reply to this with the new rules forbidding a regular member to challenge a Moderator. Therefore just like in the Soviet Union I will just remain silent.

Auntie, When I protested listing this site with facebook I got slammed with both threads I posted my dissatisfaction on being immediately closed. As I understand it through backdoor discussions many members of this site were disgruntled at the sudden publicity and I didn't consider discussing something many others on this site agreed with as being detrimental since many if not the majority here agreed with the ideas I posted.

I understand and appreciate the roll moderators generally preform but it never occurred to me to directly message a moderator with my thoughts when so many others agreed with me on this freedom loving site. I'll just have to learn to keep a straight face and be silent with the new rules.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Actually, you are not quite telling the whole story here. I prefer to handle stuff like this privately but since you have chosen to do so publicly again, I will respond here.

The truth is you continued to open new threads *after the issue had already been resolved*. When a moderator closes a thread and you reopen another one repeatedly, that is a very good way to get removed from a community.

If you are back here simply to stir the pot again, please let me know. I will be happy to disable your account so that you no longer have to worry about the rules here.

I am not gonna play games here.

The choice is yours.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Cricket said:


> You have never read the rules?
> I am pretty sure one of them says that all members are required to send me bacon once a week or so. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Seriously though, most of the time rules are just basic common sense about how ya treat each other.


 Bacon every week? Hell @Cricket, I am still trying to figure out the difference between being "Banned" and "No longer here". Rules give me a headache. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

well here is what I have to say : Nothing , I consider the source , and let it roll of my shoulders . It 's only words typed on a forum , if they are written to me , so be it , lol


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Bacon every week? Hell @Cricket, I am still trying to figure out the difference between being "Banned" and "No longer here". Rules give me a headache. :vs_laugh:


Can ya make it pepper bacon, please? :vs_OMG:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Can ya make it pepper bacon, please? :vs_OMG:


Have you tried the Jalapeno bacon yet? Awesome.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Have you tried the Jalapeno bacon yet? Awesome.


Oh my gosh. I am drooling just thinking about it. It is the stuff dreams are made of...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

John Galt said:


> I have to be very careful in my reply to this with the new rules forbidding a regular member to challenge a Moderator. Therefore just like in the Soviet Union I will just remain silent.
> 
> Auntie, When I protested listing this site with facebook I got slammed with both threads I posted my dissatisfaction on being immediately closed. As I understand it through backdoor discussions many members of this site were disgruntled at the sudden publicity and I didn't consider discussing something many others on this site agreed with as being detrimental since many if not the majority here agreed with the ideas I posted.
> 
> I understand and appreciate the roll moderators generally preform but it never occurred to me to directly message a moderator with my thoughts when so many others agreed with me on this freedom loving site. I'll just have to learn to keep a straight face and be silent with the new rules.


Since my name was mentioned I will respond.

The reason you got slammed was because the issue was resolved. The members didn't like it and said so, the facebook page was closed. Yet you had to keep it going.

You can disagree with me anytime you want. Anyone can disagree with a statement I make, we allow the exchange of ideas on this forum. The rule states that if you disagree with a moderator action then you are to take it up with an Admin or Cricket.

Look I don't know why you are being like this. Do I need to ban you for 3 days so you can earn you banned badge, then will things go back to normal? We are supposed to be adults on this forum, let us act like it, okay?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I know they have a rule against posting a link on how to make the best Molotov cocktails. A smart feller who seen it gave me a heads up on that..so I disspeared it before getting in trouble or being made a mod or something. Whew.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Let's ditch the Mods .... let the inmates run the asylum!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

This isn't a 1st amendment issue or a Canadian vs. American thing. As most of you know, I am TEXAS through and through.

It also isn't something new.

It's discussed in the Bunker guidelines but wasn't carried over to the primary rules of the site.



> NO degrading and putting the forum down, nor degrading a mod or admin of their actions. If there are issues, you can use the "contact us" link at the bottom of every page or send a PM to a mod or admin, no posting inside this or any part of this entire forum.


Although the primary rules had already included a comment regarding the First Amendment for quite some time, long before I arrived.



> The First Amendment is greatly respected here, as are all other Amendments that the Second Amendment defends. PrepperForums.net is not listed in the Bill of Rights. We are, however, a privately owned venture and as such, your freedom of speech does not grant you a right to post anything you may wish to say on this forum. These rules are a contract you agree to when you become a member of this forum and members are expected to adhere to them. Those who err cannot complain about censorship, or a perceived loss of first amendment rights. http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...40153-prepperforums-net-rules-guidelines.html


The moderator team and I are not running around changing things. There were multiple conflicts within the rules vs. what was said in stickies throughout the community, which was causing confusing for new members. We simply worked together, as a team to simplify the rules and remove any conflicts.

That being said, I am done beating this very dead horse. It is time to move on.

*Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*

Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security. But here in the community, the owners of Prepperforums.net, the Moderator Team and I get to choose where that line is drawn.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

This community isn't just a job for me. That should be clear by the insane number of hours I spend on this site, long after the workday has ended.

It's Saturday, and a holiday weekend, but I am here. Why? Because, for some CRAZY reason, I think this community is AMAZING. 

I love coming here and learning from the members. This community makes me laugh so often that my cheeks hurt.

I am not some evil corporate monster overload controlling things.

I'm just Cricket.

I am also not going anywhere, so ya might as well get used to me hanging around. :devil:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> This community isn't just a job for me. That should be clear by the insane number of hours I spend on this site, long after the workday has end.
> 
> It's Saturday, and a holiday weekend, but I am here. Why? Because, for some CRAZY reason, I think this community is AMAZING.
> 
> ...


Okay Cricket ....since your a Texan, I will let you in on the planed coup here at PF. We Texan members figure we got the numbers to secede and take the board with us. You in?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Okay Cricket ....since your a Texan, I will let you in on the planed coup here at PF. We Texan members figure we got the numbers to secede and take the board with us. You in?


Lord have mercy, I needed that smile this morning. Thank you.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

For what it's worth, I don't get into the North vs South, Canada vs U.S. stuff.

We're all just people trying to make it in this world, knowing that we need to be prepared for whatever might come our way.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Okay Cricket ....since your a Texan, I will let you in on the planed coup here at PF. We Texan members figure we got the numbers to secede and take the board with us. You in?


We have the numbers, we have the firepower, and we will use it. ::rambo::


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Off topic, however, I wonder how much of that muzslime trash that J (for jerk) Trudeau lets in is sneaking across the border into the US?

Perhaps we will have an incident at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, like the one at the Canadian WW2 memorial.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Off topic, however, I wonder how much of that muzslime trash that J (for jerk) Trudeau lets in is sneaking across the border into the US?
> 
> Perhaps we will have an incident at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, like the one at the Canadian WW2 memorial.


Hell, I read where Oblunder met his quota in muslim invaders. Over 10,000 through the front door. Mark my words. We will be fighting these bastards in the streets soon. We will soon look like the middle east.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Down from the North, up from the south, in from the East, no one to stop the invaders.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I like turtles!


Yeah, I miss her too.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Cricket said:


> For what it's worth, I don't get into the North vs South, Canada vs U.S. stuff.
> 
> We're all just people trying to make it in this world, knowing that we need to be prepared for whatever might come our way.


I didn't mean it in that way. I apologize that it came across like that, and reading it through again, a Canadian pointing out the Canadian law was not the intent I had in mind. Just meant that not every site is governed by the laws we're all used to living with. I treat coming online as leaving my country. Each community in this global network has a differentry set of rules to follow, some more strict than others.

I'm sorry, again! :77:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

acidMia said:


> I didn't mean it in that way. I apologize that it came across like that, and reading it through again, a Canadian pointing out the Canadian law was not the intent I had in mind. Just meant that not every site is governed by the laws we're all used to living with. I treat coming online as leaving my country. Each community in this global network has a differentry set of rules to follow, some more strict than others.
> 
> I'm sorry, again! :77:


No need to be sorry, I was just talking in general.

This video always makes me laugh...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> No need to be sorry, I was just talking in general.
> 
> This video always makes me laugh...


This is why I love Texas :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

acidMia said:


> I didn't mean it in that way. I apologize that it came across like that, and reading it through again, a Canadian pointing out the Canadian law was not the intent I had in mind. Just meant that not every site is governed by the laws we're all used to living with. I treat coming online as leaving my country. Each community in this global network has a differentry set of rules to follow, some more strict than others.
> 
> I'm sorry, again! :77:


Acid, your good (except for your druggie name from back in the 70's ....what's up with that?) and I knew your intent due to my experience in handling corporate legal and contractual issues. Some here may not though ........ it is standard practice for entities to name their home business location as the governing rule regarding applicable laws. It keeps them consistent throughout the entities individual holdings despite location of individual assets.

PS Just kidding, I really do like hippie chicks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> No need to be sorry, I was just talking in general.
> 
> This video always makes me laugh...


In my honest opinion, you have just listened to the truth from a true gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> In my honest opinion, you have just listened to the truth from a true gentleman and a scholar.


I think I have listened to every video he has done. He always makes me smile.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I think I have listened to every video he has done. He always makes me smile.


Never heard of him Cricket .... who is he and what's his story? (A Watchman figures everyone has a story and some bones locked up behind a closet door, then smiles with his infamous crooked grin as he imagines what Cricket's deep dark secrets might be)


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Never heard of him Cricket .... who is he and what's his story? (A Watchman figure everyone has a story and some bones locked up behind a closet door, then smiles with his infamous crooked grin as he imagines what Cricket's deep dark secrets might be)


There was a story about him in the news this morning, but I have been following him for some time now.
Chad Prather; corporate employee to YouTube star and comedian - Story | KDFW

His site explains who he is a bit...
Who's Chad ? Chad Prather

Recently, he has been part of a comedy tour.
kings-of-cowtown

A lot of folks like him simply because he isn't afraid to say what he thinks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Cricket, she's the best!

And @acidMia, I miss seeing your hairy black cat. I say hairy, but if memory serves it was nicely trimmed. However, it was a bit freaky with that horizontal blinking red slit thing. The dogs are great but nothing like a good cat pic!

Your friend, Slip.

(Slippy giggles :vs_wave: and goes back to football...)


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

At the request of @Slippy

ROBOT CAT RETURNS

:vs_awed:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

acidMia said:


> At the request of @Slippy
> 
> ROBOT CAT RETURNS
> 
> :vs_awed:


Crap, I was hoping for a hippie chick.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Crap, I was hoping for a hippie chick.


I'm not going to say where the 'acid' comes from for my name. I don't want to ruin the hippie appeal for you. Plus it's a lot more boring than that :laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Okay Cricket ....since your a Texan, I will let you in on the planed coup here at PF. We Texan members figure we got the numbers to secede and take the board with us. You in?


Ain't no way @Operator6 and I are going to let you stinkin Texans take the forum. All we need is y'all's post office boxes and we'll pick y'all off from Alabama.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

That would be one heck of a shot!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cricket said:


> That would be one heck of a shot!


I'm known for carrying a big gun. :vs_wave::vs_rightHere:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> That would be one heck of a shot!


We can do it. We are true Johnny Rebs. A shame it's going to come down to a Texas/Alabama thing, but as they say, History may not repeat itself but it rhymes. By the way, I'll bet I can create an alliance with the other southern states. We've all grown tired of the Texas Is Better Than The Rest Of Us attitude!

Bring it! We ain't necessarily smart, but we ain't skeered!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Ain't no way @Operator6 and I are going to let you stinkin Texans take the forum. All we need is y'all's post office boxes and we'll pick y'all off from Alabama.


Ya know, y'all could actually join us. Do y'all really want to stay a part of that mess up north? And yeah, DC is part of the north. In fact, that is where the War of Northern Aggression was directed from.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> We can do it. We are true Johnny Rebs. A shame it's going to come down to a Texas/Alabama thing, but as they say, History may not repeat itself but it rhymes. By the way, I'll bet I can create an alliance with the other southern states. We've all grown tired of the Texas Is Better Than The Rest Of Us attitude!
> 
> Bring it! We ain't necessarily smart, but we ain't skeered!


Bring it. And bring your other lil bitch states too. We're ready.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Bring it. And bring your other lil bitch states too. We're ready.


The Mexicans have almost whip your asses already....... We just watching and waiting. .

Oh and your beaches suck too.....so thare. Lol !


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> The Mexicans have almost whip your asses already....... We just watching and waiting. .
> 
> Oh and your beaches suck too.....so thare. Lol !


Typical Alabama attitude, let the Mexicans do all your work for you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> The Mexicans have almost whip your asses already....... We just watching and waiting. .
> 
> Oh and your beaches suck too.....so thare. Lol !


Ain't that the case. Not to mention, Texas has more mosques than I care to tolerate. Do I even have to mention Austin? I can smell the liberalism from here!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Ain't that the case. Not to mention, Texas has more mosques than I care to tolerate. Do I even have to mention Austin? I can smell the liberalism from here!


LMAO! you got me there buddy! If we secede I think Austin should be deported to Antarctica.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> LMAO! you got me there buddy! If we secede I think Austin should be deported to Antarctica.


Hey, that's a good idea!

We got at least one we'd like to ship out, too:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The only thing in Texas that I ever wanted was Coors. 

Bout the only good ole boys that come out of Texas was Big Enos Burdette and Little Enos Burdette. 

My boy the Bandit and Snowman took care of that for me.......that Dumbass Sherrif y'all sent Buford T. Justice is a fine example of the lawmen in Texas.
:vs_lol:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Montgomery is a hell hole. I call it the " Badlands " @Denton


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Montgomery is a hell hole. I call it the " Badlands " @Denton


I always carried when I drilled at Maxwell; to heck with the no guns on base policy. Maxwell is on the bad side of bad.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It might be a good idea to advise President Abbot what when he decides we should secede to deport all the hippies in Austin to Oregon.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> It might be a good idea to advise President Abbot what when he decides we should secede to deport all the hippies in Austin to Oregon.


They will flee on their own I believe. Won't be many freebies then and they will still want them.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> The only thing in Texas that I ever wanted was Coors.
> 
> Bout the only good ole boys that come out of Texas was Big Enos Burdette and Little Enos Burdette.
> 
> ...


Who the heck wants Coors beer? Texan's won't touch that watered down horse piss.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Montgomery is a hell hole. I call it the " Badlands " @Denton


I recall Montgomery having the nickname Monkey Town.

For the Zoo maybe?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Who the heck wants Coors beer? Texan's won't touch that watered down horse piss.


Calm down cowboy, I was playing around and referencing a movie. It's a joke....like HaHa! Lol !


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I recall Montgomery having the nickname Monkey Town.
> 
> For the Zoo maybe?


Yah, for sure. Monkey research labs and such. Plenty of specimens there.

Planet of the Apes.

This was in Montgomery,Al


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Yah, for sure. Monkey research labs and such. Plenty of specimens there.
> 
> Planet of the Apes.
> 
> This was in Montgomery,Al


(Slippy cleans up his diet sweet tea from his computer screen...:vs_lol


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Calm down cowboy, I was playing around and referencing a movie. It's a joke....like HaHa! Lol !


Next time give a signal, maybe one for a joke, and a different one when you are being pompous. It's hard sometimes to distinguish between the two.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Next time give a signal, maybe one for a joke, and a different one when you are being pompous. It's hard sometimes to distinguish between the two.


Yah, my mistake. Thanks for reminding me to dumb it down some, how thoughtless of me. I apologize and promise to do better.

You mad because I'm not participating in your thread any longer ? I just thought I made my point and don't don't want to keep posting. Sorry man.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The above was his "pompous"side, in case there is any questions......


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Ain't no way @Operator6 and I are going to let you stinkin Texans take the forum. All we need is y'all's post office boxes and we'll pick y'all off from Alabama.


All right boys we are going to need a new game plan, this is gonna be a quick one ........ Denton is bringing a Millennial with liberal tendencies to a gun fight.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Yah, my mistake. Thanks for reminding me to dumb it down some, how thoughtless of me. I apologize and promise to do better.


It's gotta be tough dealing with the uneducated masses.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

acidMia said:


> View attachment 22777


Have you met us?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Rules? What rules. Grow a thick skin and treat everyone with respect, don't need no rules. When the time comes when I'm not allowed to voice a respectable opinion, I will then move on......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Rules? What rules.* Grow a thick skin and treat everyone with respect*, don't need no rules. When the time comes when I'm not allowed to voice a respectable opinion, I will then move on......


But you see, that's the hard part.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Rules? What rules. Grow a thick skin and treat everyone with respect, don't need no rules. When the time comes when I'm not allowed to voice a respectable opinion, I will then move on......


Ah, there is a concept, huh?

Grow a thick skin. That is to say, allow others an opinion.

Respect. Disagree in a civil manner.

In other words, rights and the accompanying responsibility. People are quick to screech about rights while ignoring the responsibilities that accompany them.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Ten pages of this!
That's it! I'm going to my safe space.




War betwixt abalama and texus brewing......grumble..grumble....
Canuck hippie girls singing **** buy all or sumthin...mumble...grumble......


Where the heck is targetshooter? Somebody needs to tell them to either lock and load or hush up....dang kids...... grumble.....need to get off my lawn.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Yah, my mistake. Thanks for reminding me to dumb it down some, how thoughtless of me. I apologize and promise to do better.
> 
> You mad because I'm not participating in your thread any longer ? I just thought I made my point and don't don't want to keep posting. Sorry man.


Can you dumb it down even more for me? I am extra stupid. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Can you dumb it down even more for me? I am extra stupid. :vs_laugh:


I'll try to get on your level, I just started drinking so hang on a few hours. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I'll try to get on your level, I just started drinking so hang on a few hours. :tango_face_grin:


It's gotta be hard on you being the smartest person here. How do you deal with it? :vs_worry:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

inceptor said:


> It's gotta be hard on you being the smartest person here. How do you deal with it? :vs_worry:


I thank God daily that I'm not an idiot, that seems to be sufficient.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> It might be a good idea to advise President Abbot what when he decides we should secede to deport all the hippies in Austin to Oregon.


They get sent to the Northwest I'm sending them back they be more at home in San Francisco


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

I have bacon fresh off the hog if I send it to you will make slippy a mod. You could stop the revolution real quick


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> Quote Originally Posted by Maine-Marine View Post
> I am telling ya soon.. everybody will be a moderator except Slippy, Hawg Rider, real Old man, and me


This hawg is not for hire.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> This hawg is not for hire.


Good thing. We don't even get tips around here.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> Good thing. We don't even get tips around here.


I'm still not sharing my peppered bacon with ya. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I'm still not sharing my peppered bacon with ya. :vs_laugh:


(Sasquatch gives the signal to the rest of the guys to keep Cricket occupied as he sneaks around to snatched her peppered bacon)

Nothing to see here.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------

